# MS Kernel GS wavetable synthesizer



## ShockTherapy (Jun 19, 2006)

For some reason, it refuses to install properly for it and its starting to get on my nerves!
I just bought my Guitar Pro with the Real Sound Engine, but it won't make any sound because I apparently have no Midi player
So I checked my device manager, and I have a device in the Sound section called 'MEDIA' with the yellow exclamation mark.
So I try to update drivers, but no luck. I get:

There was a problem installing your hardware
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer
An error occured in the installation of this device.
Data is invalid.

So what do I do about that? I tried uninstalling the device. It goes away. I scan for hardware changes and 'Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer' is found. But then it takes me back to square one with the 'MEDIA' device.

I've got Asus P5B-VM SE motherboard, Intel Core2 4400, 2GB Kingston RAM, x1950 Pro, Realtek HD Audio


----------



## ShockTherapy (Jun 19, 2006)

Cmon now...


----------



## NacD (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the same problem, and I swear I am going to bash this P.O.S computer with a sledge hammer...I don't care how new it is


----------



## ShockTherapy (Jun 19, 2006)

Yah man its frustrating as hell. Maybe a windows re-install is needed...god I don't wanna have to do that it takes so damned long and I had enough problems the first time...
So if you have the patience, and hopefully not a lot of things on your harddrive, then give it a shot and let me know how it works. If not, then hopefully someone else replies soon or I might have to do the dirty work myself.


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

yea im having the same freaking problem... 2 sound cards tried now


----------



## ShockTherapy (Jun 19, 2006)

After emailing Realtek, I learned that my onboard Sound chipset doesn't support midi. Guitar Pro uses midi I guess...so no solution for me except buying new motherboard/soundcard. No big deal for me...


----------



## kurtangle (Jan 27, 2007)

does this board support it? ConRoe1333-D667?


----------



## ShockTherapy (Jun 19, 2006)

You will have to find out your specs and discover what kind of sound chip you have, and what model it is. Get your motherboard model from startup, and search the net for specs.


----------

